# Forum > News > OC News >  Report new site design bugs and issues here!

## Eryx

OwnedCore users!

Very soon, we will enable a brand new, complete overhaul of the site's design!

If you encounter bugs, errors or other issues with the new design, please post in this thread a link to the page/post, a screenshot and a description when and how the bug/error occured.

Thanks in advance, and we hope you'll love the new design as much as we do!

To see the new theme, please scroll down to the bottom of the site and click the dropdown box and select *OwnedCore FX*.

----------


## Dante

On the home page, there appears to be a bug.

----------


## Confucius

All shoutbox names are bold: 


And quick reply box is white as well as advanced reply box. 



Happens on all browsers I've tried.


Also all text is *bold* for me in threads.

Also username glow does not appear:



and staff members' names are not bold in threads if they are supposed to be.

----------


## Smitten

> All shoutbox names are bold:


Not for me



Rest is correct though. No bold in usernames in postbits, default font/white background on post editor.

----------


## marengo7

Editor has a black bg.
Usernames, chat box - I cannot check, cause you disabled my access to the admin panel.

To load CSS correctly, you have to make the theme as default theme, then clear the system cache and clear CloudFlare cache.

----------


## marengo7

To fix "nobold" usernames:
open additional.css , find 
.username strong, .username b, .username strong span, .username span {
 font-weight: 400 !important;
}

and comment it / or remove

----------


## DarkLinux

Sig size are broken XD


Also, can you add a fixed veresion?

----------


## Eryx

> Sig size are broken XD


Can you post a link to this post, or PM it directly to me?

----------


## DarkLinux

Lucid Morph - Basic Morphing Tool

Its the only one I found that's bugged like that.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*hi, 

1)the username glow effect dosent shows up on the new theme. the one tat is gotten via CC subscription. 



2)can we make the last post by part start at the same line wif the thread title ? and also make the number count start at the same line. nw the alignment looks abit weird especially when there's only 2 line on the left



3)user's avatar nt showing up at the visitor message area. 





thx! 

Cheers!
DSF~
*

----------


## marengo7

DarkLinux, this user has to edit his signature, or moderator, if user uses wrong image URL or doesn't respect forum's rules .

----------


## marengo7

DiamondStarFall, contact forum owner with your redesign suggestions.

----------


## Smitten

You can no longer click on the Notification icon to get a dropdown showing the latest Notifications.

----------


## marengo7

No, you cannot. If user has a notification, he can see icon /# of notif, by clicking he goes directly to notification page.

----------


## marengo7

glowing text: will be fixed (I'm waiting for the site owner's response)

// saved from inline editor

----------


## Zab

Looks like we're missing Screenshot by Lightshot on the new theme (Active users)

----------


## Dante

> Looks like we're missing Screenshot by Lightshot on the new theme (Active users)


We're also missing the option to see notifications using the drop-down menu.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

Agree with Dante i also have problem with Notification icon

----------


## WiNiFiX

Please look at this issue - this occurs on Opera web browser and Firefox - not sure of others.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Signature sizes is insane  :Cool:

----------


## Dante

> Signature sizes is insane


Could you link an example of a signature that is too big?

----------


## Jaladhjin

The most minor grievance ever is the notifications bell doesn't pop a little window on hover or click anymore.. takes me right to the full notifications page :-/

Quick view or No view ! haha

----------


## Dante

> The most minor grievance ever is the notifications bell doesn't pop a little window on hover or click anymore.. takes me right to the full notifications page :-/
> 
> Quick view or No view ! haha


I just noticed Smitten already mentioned it before my post earlier in the thread, seems like a much wanted feature ^^ 

Also, from the article page:



> I like it, though not a fan of the control bar on the top of the quick reply section. Style wise seems off from the rest of the design.

----------


## Alfalfa

There seems to be no visual indication on whether or not I have viewed a thread. Normally the unread threads are in *bold*.

----------


## Dante

The "location" text seems to bug out if its too long. 



Screenshot taken from the PM window.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*1) should enable the display of last thread for D3 n GW2 section(it was already a blank on the old theme) can find tis under the buy sell trade tab



2)tis tab isnt showing up on the main trade sections eg: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...uy-sell-trade/ and is only showing up in the sub forums under the trade sections eg:https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...uy-sell-trade/



cheers!*

----------


## Confucius

I edited my main post to add this but in case no one saw it, all text for me is *bold* on the forums, except for the user profile information. This is a fresh install of windows and firefox and occurs on my other computers as well and with other browsers.

----------


## Igzz

On monitors with higher resolution, there's a hard edge on the top section of the background. This'll be visible if you zoom out.

----------


## Confucius

> On monitors with higher resolution, there's a hard edge on the top section of the background. This'll be visible if you zoom out.


I have this issue as well.




> I edited my main post to add this but in case no one saw it, all text for me is *bold* on the forums, except for the user profile information. This is a fresh install of windows and firefox and occurs on my other computers as well and with other browsers.



I fixed this by installing the roboto font, you guys need to set a secondary font for people who don't have the font on their machine or else all text will appear bold.

----------


## D3Boost

It seems like switching the editor to the WYSIWYG mode does not work; you get a blank page with no content.

----------


## DarkLinux

Don't know if it's related to the new update, but the site was offline for almost 2 days until I cleared everything in chrome.

Keep up the good work on fixing them bugs!


--- edit

Also in user notifications, I think in the old theme when you clicked links it would bring you to the post, ie



```
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dpnotifr.php?nid=704918
```

vs



```
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/657637-lucid-morph-basic-morphing-tool-post3849184.html#post3849184
```

----------


## M8rate

WYSIWYG doesnt work anymore, only Basic and Standard Editor, with any OC themes and in any browsers

----------


## bm206

I can't see which forums contains new posts in mobile view!

/*inline editor*/

----------


## streee

After update *-* symbols in titles of my threads got replaced with *?€“* for some reason. Noticed it happened with few other sellers too, but minority.

Could you fix maybe?

[Selling] 😈 LIGHT'S HOPE & ELYSIUM & KRONOS 😈 Accounts – Gold – Powerleveling – Middleman 😈 
[Selling] 😈 WARMANE (All realms) & ARES & HADES 😈 Gold – Accounts – Powerleveling –– Coins 😈 
mmo...rleveling.html
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...rleveling.html

----------


## Dante

> Unable to go into advanced thread editing mode since it will throw captcha and then error "You don't have enough coins to edit the thread title".
> 
> Otherwise this new theme looks really good!


from the article

----------


## Dante

The buttons to go to my profile stops working from time to time. Sometimes pressing my username, and sometimes pressing the picture does nothing. The issue persists through refreshing the page or going to a different page, and fixes itself without any kind of noticeable pattern. Bug happens quite a lot, and is pretty annoying.

----------


## MistiServices

Screenshot by Lightshot on my 17 inch screen ( laptop Chrome browser )

----------


## darkdex52

I don't really understand how I'm supposed to tell which threads have new posts now. In the old theme, threads with new posts since last visit got *bold*, but now every thread looks the same.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

btw Sometimes when i press forum, I get an error (this happened 3 times) to bad i could not screen it.

----------


## marengo7

Thanks for the reports, it does help a lot.

*Everything will be fixed during next week, no worry.* Please keep posting  :Smile: 

Threads with new replies it'll be updated, thanks. For now you can use small default icon (go to last post) you see. On the test server it was a bit different, so we'll fix it fast. 

AgoM8rate: where WYSIWYG doesn't work? Could you please send me URL and screenshot please (PM). And what is your device (mobile or laptop?) 

Latest activity issue is fixed, background will be updated soon. 

AgoDarkLinux, CAKEBOOST: it's not a theme related. Ownedcore's server admins know about that.

----------


## marengo7

Could you please try to use advanced reply ('Go Advanced' button) for me please?
When I use "Quick Reply" everything is fine, on advanced - I see captcha, then blank page. Not sure if that's only me. 

Thank you!

----------


## DarkLinux

I think the old [CODE] tag had a scroll bar when it was too long. I remember moving over some of my threads from [QUOTE] to [CODE] so it did not take up so much of the screen.

----------


## Sharps

I'm guessing there's no option to switch back ? 
So many changes and you could argue that they didn't improve the UX of ownedcore and actually made it worse. 
Thread lists take up twice more vertical space while displaying the same content so. At the same time looking at any thread the posts blend together into a big blob. 
Styling most of the UI elements different shades and tones of blue is not the best move as well.

And another thing, I mean people will go along with it but why the textured nav, blockheads ? All of the UI is flat but someone decided that it would be a good idea to throw some textures into the mix ? 
Think of the big sites that people use that are designed around ease of us, youtube, facebook, twitch, gmail, spotify, etc, etc. When's the last time you've seen a textured UI element in any of those ? 

Dark UI is hard to nail but please look at other some other web designs and reconsider. I love ownedcore but this redesign is a mess, It's a good starting point but it's not ready to roll out imo.

----------


## Zazs

I get this little window when accessing the website. Im already logged in. Whats with a second login?

----------


## Dante

the emote popup window in the baxw looks really bad

----------


## Zab

Keep posting issues.

We're kicking around the idea of having a small, medium and large themes. 80%, 90% and 100% etc

----------


## Zazs

Look for a few themes, show them and ask the community which one is acceptable? Maybe have a vote.

But please dont forget to adress more pressing issues first. People like feedback for their feedback aswell.

----------


## Nyarly

edit + save => doesn't work, I get the working circle but then nothing.
Go advanced => cloudflare. Then save => cloudflare. Yeeeeh
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post3852151 (The olympic games of Exploration) <= this post when I attempt to edit it it's blank. No idea why
I didn't clean my cache I still have the big white plane when I write.
notifications : unable to see which one is unread.
also colors : black and white are the sa

I could do better but sorry I don't want to spend my free time doing the same stuff I do at work (reporting bugs)  :Frown:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*
1)these chars ?€œ ?€? are also showing up at the merchant page area



2) user's avatar nt displaying if i am viewing someone's profile when i am not login. 



cheers!*

----------


## YOUNGBOY

New skin looks SWEEEEET!

----------


## Zab

> New skin looks SWEEEEET!


Thank you  :Smile: 

The designer did a great job. Just have to fix a few bugs and we're good to go. Then we can start taking suggestions for tweaks

----------


## marengo7

Zab, 
Cloud Flare captcha appears everywhere and spontaneously  :Frown:  and so we cannot fix any reported errors.

// Thanks for the fixing this for me, notification, glow text, some alignments issues, icons popup are fixed already. Other reported issues: checking.

----------


## HansC

Skype button looks ugly, i made 17x17 - [IMG]http://*************/top_skype_17x17.png[/IMG]
BTW 24x24 icon looks better [IMG]http://*************/top_skype_24x24.png[/IMG]

----------


## Dante

Notification window should stay open so you can open new tabs for each new notification you have. now the drop down menu closes wherever you click

----------


## Sharps

Why not have the post content area white, something along the lines of this ? 
https://i.imgur.com/Ch8Fywc.png
https://i.imgur.com/YYNyVYr.png
It's my quick stylus redesign so I could use the site again.

Also here's a pie chart for you as well:
https://i.imgur.com/9Cg0O93.png
Is forcing a dark theme on people on a text/reading based platform really a good idea ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Why not have the post content area white, something along the lines of this ? 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ch8Fywc.png
> https://i.imgur.com/YYNyVYr.png
> It's my quick stylus redesign so I could use the site again.
> 
> Also here's a pie chart for you as well:
> https://i.imgur.com/9Cg0O93.png
> Is forcing a dark theme on people on a text/reading based platform really a good idea ?


we actually did a survey on this some years ago. A lot more prefered the dark skin. Maybe it's because our users are on all night? who knows

----------


## Grim23

The bottom part on the page - these texts are not clickable and go nowhere; though it would appear they are for the subsections below it is not very clear that they do not infact go to anywhere given that they are *bolded*:


-Grim

----------


## Sharps

Can we at least get an option for a light theme or even better an option to switch back to the old theme ?
I don't use OC on mobile devices and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I would give up all the responsiveness for the old theme in an instant, even if it breaks some elements. Just give us the option.

EDIT: Or maybe someone could just upload the old css file somewhere so I could just throw it in stylus and more or less have the old OC back ?

----------


## DarkLinux

The glow looks a little bad with my group color.
Also, can it use a png like my main avatar?

Also, the bold/glow needs a little work, cant really see it. 


Love the changes, keep up the good work!

----------


## marengo7

> The glow looks a little bad with my group color.
> Also, can it use a png like my main avatar?
> 
> Also, the bold/glow needs a little work, cant really see it. 
> 
> 
> Love the changes, keep up the good work!


Hi Darklinux,

these are two different images: one - is your profile picture, the small one is your avatar (some users use this feature).
Let's see your profile on old theme:



As you can see you don't have a profile image, so default no-avatar is displayed. 
To change it: edit your profile.

Glowing: admins know about that, I contacted them a while ago, I have no their permission to fix the colors, sorry.




> Love the changes, keep up the good work!


Thanks, I think all reported issues have been fixed or discussed with a site's owner and I am waiting for his response.

----------


## marengo7

> edit + save => doesn't work, I get the working circle but then nothing.
> Go advanced => cloudflare. Then save => cloudflare. Yeeeeh


site administrators use CloudFlare for some serious reasons, and I think this has been fixed already, I don't see this captcha anymore, and cache issues gone. So it'd be OK now

----------


## DarkLinux

Let's see if I can reword it better,


The old theme could have also been broken, was hopping png could be used whenever our avatar is used. As sometimes it has a white background.

Or is it using some old cached version? I see others that look to have a transparent background.

----------


## streee

> After update *-* symbols in titles of my threads got replaced with *???* for some reason. Noticed it happened with few other sellers too, but minority.
> 
> Could you fix maybe?
> 
> [Selling] 😈 LIGHT'S HOPE & ELYSIUM & KRONOS 😈 Accounts – Gold – Powerleveling – Middleman 😈 
> [Selling] 😈 WARMANE (All realms) & ARES & HADES 😈 Gold – Accounts – Powerleveling –– Coins 😈 
> mmo...rleveling.html
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...rleveling.html


Still not fixed. I just paid 1000 corecoins to change title and it turned into the same thing again...

----------


## marengo7

streee, this has been submitted to admins a while ago, so let's wait a bit. 
Could you please give me direct link on your thread?

----------


## marengo7

DarkLinux , got it now. No, it's not a bug, vBulletin generate small thumbnails in GIFs this way using the library defined globally (server setting). So it's not a theme related issue. 

FIY: Profile image cannot be an avatar, cause some members use this feature, they have setup their profile image as a different one, not an avatar.

----------


## marengo7

2 streee - weird characters issue:

'&' has been declined by system.
Normally you should type '&' (just with your keyboard) but as you can see it doesn't work (I tried to edit your thread's title, pressing '&' returns me nothing, cursor doesn't move), so system doesn't permit this character (I think for the security reasons), then you tried a html code to force '&' output 

```
&amp;
```

that is not allowed too. 

So when you name your thread don't use html, use standard keyboard, and if , par example, you see that the key ' &' doesn't work, it does mean this character not allowed.

I tried simple - and it does work, & - doesn't.

----------


## marengo7

Anyway, I reported this issue to the site's owner. Cause simple & should work, but I wasn't able to use it.

----------


## computeur

the solution is : and
or in html css: "<link ..."

----------


## bm206

> I can't see which forums contains new posts in mobile view!


It works now with the "new" symbol. But I can't see the "new" symbol in folders in which new posts are.

----------


## marengo7

bm206 , what folders are you talking about?
Thank you.

----------


## bm206

Mobile view:


Desktop view:


In desktop view: New posts are in folders with highlighted heads in front of the folder. 
In mobile view: no difference between folders with new or without new posts.

----------


## marengo7

Should be good now, please check.

----------


## bm206

> Should be good now, please check.


Works! Thank you.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I just hit the Home link on OC that shows 

```
https://www.ownedcore.com
```

 on hover & got this..

Site loaded right up again when I loaded from my address bar.

Seems it does not happen every time either.. I hit Home again after posting to see if it's a consistent error.. worked that time no troubles.

----------


## marengo7

Yes, I reported this error a while ago, administrators moved the site to a new server, and it doesn't seem 100% compatible with vBulletin ( probably, PHP version is different, too fresh  :Smile:  ).
This is not a theme's related issue, cause theme is HTML/ CSS only. 
I'll try remind them again about this issue, got this message today too, but when I opened some random thread.

----------


## Xel

Not really a bug nor a serious issue per se, but you could consider making the separator here something else than a hyphen for clarity. Current design gives the impression that we are dealing with a negative number, so perhaps a vertical bar "|" would fit better. You could also wrap the whole text in parentheses.

----------


## tekumi

When submitting a post, waiting for the reload, then pressing F5 to refresh the page, I get the following errors.




> PHP Warning: file_get_contents(..../dbtech/vboptimise/templatecache/im_yahoo-41.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in ..../dbtech/vboptimise_pro/hooks/cache_templates_process.php on line 25
> 
> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<' in /home/core-web/forums/includes/class_core.php(4730) : eval()'d code on line 1

----------


## Nathalie07

This error has been reported a while ago.
PHP/new server config related, not a theme related

Cache for the site admins

----------


## Ashhey

Is there a way to set the old forum desing ?

----------


## kingzero

How exactly can i view the specific post that matches my keyword if i used the "Search Thread" function. There is no link that leads to the post.

----------


## scylla

Broken SSL on showforums. Also SSL is broken on newreply.php pages (full WYSIWYG editor)

Test Results: www.ownedcore.com - Why No Padlock?



```
An image with an insecure url of "http://www.tekowned.com/forums/images/styles/OwnedCoreFX/addimg/patternhead2.jpg" was loaded on line: 2513 of https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news/oc-news/.
This URL will need to be updated to use a secure URL for your padlock to return.
```

It's super easy to fix... manually hunt for non https links or... Just throw in this meta tag somewhere in the headers.
This is what it does.
CSP: upgrade-insecure-requests - HTTP | MDN

Instructs user agents to treat all of a site's insecure URLs (those served over HTTP) as though they have been replaced with secure URLs (those served over HTTPS). This directive is intended for web sites with large numbers of insecure legacy URLs that need to be rewritten.



```
 <meta http-equiv="Content-Security-Policy" content="upgrade-insecure-requests" />
```

Why should it be fixed?

If you have mixed content on your site which means that on those pages, you will NOT serve https pages, which in turn means that those pages miss out on the speed benefits and security that https offers.

----------


## enigma32

> How exactly can i view the specific post that matches my keyword if i used the "Search Thread" function. There is no link that leads to the post.


I have the same issue. I found under advanced search, there's an option to display results as either Threads, or Posts. I figured this was the solution. However, changing it to Posts has no effect on the result, still only links to the thread  :Frown:  I suppose a site search using google will have to do until fixed.

----------


## kingzero

Google search doesnt work for searching threads either. I wonder if the admins are even montoring this thread.

----------


## snake eyes

I do think there is an error in installing the active directory
Please fix



I think it's Fixed

Thanks 
Best Regards

----------


## Annaisha

Polls are practically unreadable with the new design.

Example: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...mmunities.html (Opinions on WoW Communities)

----------

